# cheapest and easist way to fix green water and alage



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i read online some where that if you have a problem with green water like alage blooms you can take a couple of willow tree braches and place them in the tank and it will fix the problem. i didnt think that it would help so i did it for my self and whithin a week and a half the water was clea and the branches had already started to sprout roots. just thought i would share my findings with you guys. i really wish i would have got some before and after pics but i only have some of the branches sprouting roots that i will post later.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

never herd of it..? mabe you could be onto somthin


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

a UV filter is the cheapest and quickest way to kill GW off. Are you also keeping live plants?


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> a UV filter is the cheapest and quickest way to kill GW off. Are you also keeping live plants?


there are no live plants in the tank at all and the place where i read this at said if there is you cant leave the twigs in the tank for to long because it will starve the plants of nutrients. and a uv filter is not the cheapest way the willow tree branche cost me absoulty nothing i just found a tree and cut 2 small twigs off of it. here are some pics of the twigs sprouting roots. you can see that the water isnt fully clear yet but its getting clearer every day it was so bad that you couldnt see the back wall of the tank for a while. the reason i have this problem is because of how close to the windows it is.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow.....

So can these actually thrive in a tank?


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

im not sure if they can stay in a tank but its going great so far. the leaves that fell off of the twigs were from me putting it into the tank and also from the weather here being 100 deg and up for the past month but the leaves that are still on the twigs are nice and green and i have some sticking out the top of my tank and they look perfect. every day you can tell the water is more and more clearer. if any body has a problem with green water i would give this a shot, i also heard that it works for other types of alage also.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

here are some pics from today so you can see how clear the water is and how green the leaves on the twigs are and how much more the roots have grown


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks for the input. this is amazing!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i got a 30$ uv filter from petsmart.com cleared my terrible 75G in a week wit no waterchanges


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

these twigs cost me absoutly nothing and cleared my water in a week and a half. i have a uv sterlizer and i think it sucks its the biggest waste of money i have spent.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good to know the benefits of the tree branches. Thanks for that tip.

^^^
That is interesting. Everyone that I know that uses a UV have never had anything but good things to say about them.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

ben2957 said:


> i read online some where that if you have a problem with green water like alage blooms you can take a couple of willow tree braches and place them in the tank and it will fix the problem. i didnt think that it would help so i did it for my self and whithin a week and a half the water was clea and the branches had already started to sprout roots. just thought i would share my findings with you guys. i really wish i would have got some before and after pics but i only have some of the branches sprouting roots that i will post later.


This is absolutely true. I read in several plant forums that a willow tree will kill an algae bloom by removing all the nutrients that algae will need to survive.

And this is the cheapest way too, UV-Sterilizer could cost up to $300. Howver, UV-Sterilizers also remove harmfull bacterias from your water.

Another way to get rid of green water is too do a black out. Simply cover the tank with something for about 3 days(make sure there is no light going into the tank) and the green water will go away. This method is not recommended if you have live plants.

Hater


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

we dont have many willow trees ware i live is there some other tree thats just as good?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

another issue i have found with algea is your lighting (ie floresent) if the tubes are 
old, they will cause your light spectrum to change and create more algea in the tank
i learned this the hard way


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Doesn't uping your oxygen level sufficate the algea? Branches aren't really a long term sollution to your problem.

Thats still pretty enteresting. I know willow trees are hardy as can be, and almost impossible to kill. If you plant those rooted branches they will grow into a huge tree. My gramma did that when she was little, and ended up with a monster willow right by our old house. You could even bonsia one of them if you were so inclined. They need there roots cut back more than most bonsias, but they are unlikely to die if you mess up.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

cueball said:


> we dont have many willow trees ware i live is there some other tree thats just as good?


No willow trees where you live??????? Boi what province are you from anyway?


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

its not a long term fix but some people cant get rid of green water and this did it for me and its still clear.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ben2957 said:


> its not a long term fix but some people cant get rid of green water and this did it for me and its still clear.


Is the twig still in your tank?


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

I know this might be a stupid question, but do willow trees grow in southern california?? I'm not sure what a willow tree looks like. I will go online and do a search. Any feedback would be appreciated!

thanks


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> its not a long term fix but some people cant get rid of green water and this did it for me and its still clear.


Is the twig still in your tank?
[/quote]

the willow tree branch is not in my tank any more the water is still very clear to. i took it out cause it was staying clear and when i did the branch still looked good and green.


----------



## neil bailey (Nov 2, 2007)

I have just purchased algone water clarifier and nitrate remover its supposed to create crystal clear water, clear green/cloudy water & restore the chemical & biological balance, protect & enhance bio-availability of trace elements, correct nutrient imbalances, assimilate organic & inorganic pollutants & toxins & break down carbohydrate,protein,fat & other water pollutants & energizes microbial activity sounds all bit confusing but if it clears my tank i'll be well & truly chuffed i got it at my local fish shop ( i live in Belfast Northern Ireland) tho i know you can get it on the net it cost me £5.99 for 6 sachets you put 1 in your filter and change every 6 days till water clear then twice a month after that







cloud


----------

